# Lock 27 Pump house, Grand union canal. Leighton Buzzard, Bedfordshire. March 2014



## Southside UE (Mar 24, 2014)

Found this little place while having a stroll so thought i would take a nosey,
small and stripped out inside but a nice peaceful location.

No history on this site, other than it was originally a steam pumping station.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice one matey,Id say that with the modern pipework and electric supply there's probably an electric pump still working there somewhere,keeping the canal topped up.The number plate probably came from a motorcycle,they used to have curved plates mounted inline on the front mudguard.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 24, 2014)

Some interesting bits and bobs there as oldscrote says the plate is probably off a motor bike its quite an early one and according to the net it could worth mega bucks with all the paperwork! maybe the bike is at the bottom of the lock and the lockeeper kept the plate as a souvenir and left the bike! its okay I,m only dreaming! great report.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah, the Grand Union. Brings back happy memories of long, drunken Summer days on my friends' narrowboat. Half cut on the cut, as 'twere.

Lovely set of pics.


----------

